
Gender in the Substance of Chemistry, Part 1: The Ideal Gas [pdf] - HarryHirsch
http://www.hyle.org/journal/issues/18-2/kovacs1.pdf
======
dalke
I had never noticed that the term "ideal gas law" is Platonic in nature, and
how that brings in language like "deviations", unlike the ways we describe the
other states of matter.

I agree that the model of an ideal gases has similarities to free agents in
liberalism, with historic connections as well. I worry, though, that it's too
easy to cherry-pick similarities. Is it even closer to describing anarchy?

I do not know enough social theory to make an informed comment on that aspect
of the paper.

